# ps3 or 360?



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Before The actual discussion, I would just like to say one thing first.

~I live too far away from the source area of cable internet and will not be able to play either system online, I will not be able to download, update, or play against anyone online since the internet i have now has a bandwidth limit. So.....

Which is a better standalone system without internet?

Sony Playstation 3

        or...

     Xbox 360

Or maybe a third option, just wait until a new system comes out when the internet might finally expand it's reach to my house.


----------



## Mr Owl (Apr 20, 2010)

Xbox360


----------



## Runefox (Apr 20, 2010)

This probably should be in Three Frags Left.

Anyway, it's all up to opinion, to be honest. Both are great systems and both have a great selection of games. Many of the biggest titles are released across both platforms, and you should go wherever the games that interest you most are. The 360 at its least expensive costs $100 less than a PS3, but this kind of 360 (the Arcade) has a very small storage capacity (512MB vs 120GB for both the 360 Elite and the PS3) - That might actually be of use to you, seeing as you won't be connecting to the internet much, if at all, and hence only need to worry about saving games and so on - Not downloading. In light of that, I'd recommend the X-Box 360 if cost is a factor.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 20, 2010)

*See thread title*
*Votes for Xbox*
*Reads thread and find out the internet isn't a concern*
OH SHI-


----------



## pheonix (Apr 20, 2010)

Xbox360 I guess though I'm not a big fan of either.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

So far it seems as though 360 is going to win.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 20, 2010)

It honestly probably is the better buy since you can get one for $100 less that will perform identically as long as you don't need to be downloading things. As far as the games go, most games are multi-platform, though you really should take into consideration the games that exist solely on either platform - And go for the games you want to play.

Aside from this situation, the consoles are, in my opinion, a dead heat. Microsoft has a main advantage in a more cohesive online experience, but that is offset by its fees. Sony's advantages include a very nice Blu-Ray player and, in my opinion, a better controller with smoother analogue sticks, but only one of those things makes a difference insofar as actually playing games goes.


----------



## CFox (Apr 20, 2010)

I'd rather play on my PS3 then my 360. 

Also, this might be more suited for Three Frags Left.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Woops... It probably should have been in three frags left... Leave it to me, the newby to ruin things X_X I sorry!


----------



## Melo (Apr 20, 2010)

Get the PS3. It's got a lot of awesome exclusives and the blue ray movies are great.

My 360 collected dust until I finally sold it.


----------



## Sauvignon (Apr 20, 2010)

P
S
3

I don't have either one, but I plan on buying a PS4.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 20, 2010)

More furs play on Xbox Live.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Apr 20, 2010)

360 hands down.

In before PS3 white knights.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 20, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> More furs play on Xbox Live.



I can't play on live


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I can't play on live


): Erf...


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

Midnight Panics said:


> Get the PS3. It's got a lot of awesome exclusives and the blue ray movies are great.



Good point about the bluray player.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 21, 2010)

Let me know when Ratchet & Clank is available exclusively on the 360, then we'll start discussing Microsoft seriously.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Let me know when Ratchet & Clank is available exclusively on the 360, then we'll start discussing Microsoft seriously.


Because I'm going to spend 300 dollars to play one game.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Neither.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

Browder said:


> Neither.


You play with your Wii? Most people who I know don't ever play with their Wiis.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Because I'm going to spend 300 dollars to play one game.



Totally worth it, bro. (It's three, by the way, with more coming)


----------



## Melo (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> More furs play on Xbox Live.



Hence the PS3 is a better choice.


----------



## Browder (Apr 21, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You play with your Wii? Most people who I know don't ever play with their Wiis.



Not this either.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IH2w2l1JTs4

Sony sold me on the PS3 from day one. :3


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

ps3 has little big planet, call me childish but the level editor on that game is freaking awesome to play with. And the only time I play with the wii is either when someone challenges me to ssbb or when an actually good game comes out for it.


----------



## Melo (Apr 21, 2010)

Kifale said:


> ps3 has little big planet, call me childish but the level editor on that game is freaking awesome to play with. And the only time I play with the wii is either when someone challenges me to ssbb or when an actually good game comes out for it.



The level editor is a lot of fun. I've seen some people churn out some really neat stuff. It's a cool, creative game.


----------



## Ro4dk1ll (Apr 21, 2010)

Able to play recent games on your PC without too much issue?
Get a PS3. PC and 360 share a huge game market because they're (Essentially) both owned by Microsoft. If you've got a decent PC, any critically acclaimed games exclusively on Xbox end up being few and far between, and the standards for PS3 exclusives are generally set pretty high.

If you don't have a beefy PC, though, get a 360. The shared games library with PC makes the console a lot more convenient if you're running outdated hardware on your PC.


----------



## auzbuzzard (Apr 21, 2010)

I vote on what I use.

Sony did in some way cheated me 3000$, but yah, Sony's great. Be sure get yourself that Bravia NX800 and one of it's Hi-fi system and make it all Bravia Sync-ed. 

You'll be happy how Sony delighted you... when you pay.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 21, 2010)

I've got a 360, but I want a PS3 ever so much. :V


----------



## Sgt. Andrews (Apr 21, 2010)

As much as I dislike 360s, I would agree that they are cheaper and people tend to go on XboxLive.. not that the Online part is going to effect you.

But I much prefer my PS3, due to the layout feels alot more User friendly and what not.

At the end of the day its all really about personal choice, they both have reasonably decent exclusive games.


----------



## CFox (Apr 21, 2010)

CrispSkittlez said:


> I've got a 360, but I want a PS3 ever so much. :V



*Plays PS3 exclusives, like Uncharted 2, in front of you on a big Bravia TV*

;3 You can watch, just don't touch!


----------



## Hateful Bitch (Apr 21, 2010)

I have a PS3. I chose it because of exclusives, pretty much. But I still want an Xbox for stuff like Fable games and whatnot.

Also, my friends use Live, but none of them have a PS3, so yeah. No online play for meeee

Not like I even play games anymore.
I MEAN REALLY THAT IS SO IMMATURR


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

There is three exclusives I hold over the 360 right now, lbp, uncharted 2 and gow III (if i'm even allowed to play it on the living room tv in front of everyone -.-) and along with the bluray player it adds a good amount of goodies.

there is also exclusives i think that the 360 holds over the ps3, the orange box, fable series, halo, portal 2 (soon to be out) and a few other good ones.

I enjoyed fable II, halo and portal at my friend's house on the 360, while uncharted 2 on the ps3 felt a little dull to me since I felt like the game was controlling me and I had little freedom. Little big Planet's multiplayer was crazy fun, especially on custom levels and using your own sack person, however I felt that even though LBP had high amounts of customization, they should have added a little more to the customizable sack person. (maybe a cooler tail than the lion one?  ) and I also saw district 9 on the ps3 in bluray, amazing quality.

Right now I'm a little on the side of a ps3.


----------



## CrispSkittlez (Apr 21, 2010)

Kifale said:


> using your own sack


I regret nothing.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 21, 2010)

I meant playing as your sack person XD


----------



## anthroguy101 (Apr 22, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> You play with your Wii? Most people who I know don't ever play with their Wiis.


"Play with your Wii." I lol every time I hear this.  I'm pretty sure nearly _all_ of us do it.


----------



## Lobar (Apr 22, 2010)

Back when the PS3 came out there was literally no reason to own one.  $600 for MGS4?  No thanks.  But now that Blu-ray has won the format war and it's come down in price there's more of a case for it.

Still, I vote for PC gaming.  Anything worthwhile is gonna get ported to PC anyways.


----------



## TheGatekeeper (Apr 22, 2010)

PS3 all the way!!

No red ring of death for me.


----------



## kyle19 (Apr 22, 2010)

Have a 360, considered a PS3 when I bought it but the 360 was cheaper.


----------



## CFox (Apr 22, 2010)

Lobar said:


> Still, I vote for PC gaming.  Anything worthwhile is gonna get ported to PC anyways.



That could change in the future...


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

How strange... When I first started this poll it was almost 100% 360, and now its 50/50.


----------



## Sharpguard (Apr 22, 2010)

360, Sony has all but completely lost my respect. They keep raping their PS3 and removing their features and say they're "up"grading it.


----------



## Runefox (Apr 22, 2010)

CJ-Yiffers said:


> That could change in the future...



If it does, then that's the end of the performance and quality race between ATi and nVidia, and future consoles will suffer from a lack of innovation and a stagnation in graphics processors and general processing power. In addition, AMD and Intel will have less reason to place emphasis on performance chips and chipsets (since desktop performance is pretty much the same regardless and nobody will pay $1,000 for a high-end consumer CPU if they aren't going to do anything with it) and will likely put a much more focused effort towards low-power computing (which is already being done; With a lack of emphasis on high-performance computing, this will shift to become the major focus except in workstation and server markets), which means future console processors and chipsets will also stagnate. While it's true that the current range of consoles use PowerPC-based architectures, it's likely to be an influence. While it probably wouldn't mean a decrease in processing power versus what we have now, it would likely mean less of an increase in that processing power in the future (the plus-side of this is that engineering future chips for power efficiency means less heat to worry about and less power draw).

The only reason the X-Box 360 and PS3 (and the Wii, to a lesser extent) exist as they do today is because of innovation and advancement in the PC arena - Even so far back as the Dreamcast (which arguably brought the first truly PC-like 3D graphics to the console arena), custom chips were being dropped in favour of less expensive, more powerful processors and GPU's (in the Dreamcast's case, the Hitachi SH-4 processor and  PowerVR GPU, respectively (3DFX also contended, but failed for contractual reasons), the PowerVR having powered several PC 3D accelerators of the day). Even Sega's current *arcade units* are standard x86-based PC's with custom motherboards (complete with standard, run-of-the-mill Intel Core 2 processors and nVidia GeForce graphics cards).

Let's not forget that the RAM technologies and system buses currently powering these consoles were also developed and implemented on the PC side. It isn't likely that the consoles will be able to continue to keep pace on their own, considering that they already rely on these technologies and already have been forced to sell at losses to remain salable even so. R&D to improve upon this kind of thing is not within any sensible budget when targeting for a specific market.

*TL;DR*: Consoles rely on the PC world to supply them with the next-generation equipment that they claim as their own. If the PC gaming world died, innovation and improvement upon those technologies will stagnate considerably. Consoles will not be able to be updated every five years or so with any major differences between their past iterations, and console manufacturers will have to either cling to legacy systems or bite the bullet and do their own R&D - The first, coupled with the current lack of innovation in mainstream *games*, could cause another crash. The second is an incredible financial risk, and could again cause a crash if it fails.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 22, 2010)

For some reason I feel more comfortable on a gaming system than on a PC. possibly because I am overly afraid of anything in a game that could go wrong and Kill my computer, on a game system I feel a little more secure.


----------



## Tao (Apr 22, 2010)

They're pretty much the same to me, but the PS3 has a smaller failure rate which means less money I'll spend replacing it. Oh and Final Fantasy XIII.


----------



## Alexis (Apr 23, 2010)

The PS3 has more quirky things on it that come on compilation discs etc, the games can be more varied and has backwards compatibility as well as BD-DVD player.

XBox has cheaper controllers and more 4 Player games with party mode I suppose however.  Its a hard choice at the end of the day but the PS3 has more options straight out of the box, the XBox is better with internets.


----------



## Ikrit (Apr 23, 2010)

got both along with a wii


----------



## stingfire (Apr 24, 2010)

Well, I have both a Xbox and a PS3 (no I'm not lazy, rich, or fat) and in my opinion the Xbox is better for online play and the PS3 is better for solo/local (mainly because of the BlueRay) i could go into more detail but for the sake of the reader.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 24, 2010)

Right now i'm thinking that we might see a wii successor at e3 2010...  if the graphics are at least comparable with the "high end" current gen consoles, i'd say get that...

As for ps3 vs. 360...  I don't know.  360 has some great exclusive games, ps3 is a stronger system that'll probably have a longer life cycle, and not to mention, ps3 has 100% free online, whereas there's paid subscriptions for the 360's online, which is a weaker console to boot.  for some reason, ps3's dual os feature was removed...  otherwise i'd suggest it for that reason.


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 24, 2010)

I just want an HD Gamecube with online connectivity.
That'd be freaking awesome.


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 25, 2010)

mystery_penguin said:


> I just want an HD Gamecube with online connectivity.
> That'd be freaking awesome.



You might want bigger discs with that too.  Those mini-dvd things...  "please load disc b...  please load disc c..."


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Mini-dvds are pointless. D:


----------



## bitofgreen (Apr 25, 2010)

do you have satellite internet? thats what i got so i wont be doing anything online. but i would rather get an xbox


----------



## Issashu (Apr 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> If it does, then that's the end of the performance and quality race between ATi and nVidia, and future consoles will suffer from a lack of innovation and a stagnation in graphics processors and general processing power.


 
And finally devs will start making games, NOT graphics 

Honestly I would go for 360. For  me the controller is much better then the PS3 one and the price of box games here is much lower 
But earlier you said that you are more interested in the pS exclusives, so if the price is not an issue, go for PS3


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 26, 2010)

Runefox said:


> *TL;DR*: Consoles rely on the PC world to supply them with the next-generation equipment that they claim as their own.



And big name developers would not be able to justify the epic budgets given to some of today's games if they could not count on high console sales. Games like GTA IV and Modern Warfare 2 could not be sustained on the PC alone.

They both need each other.



Sgt. Andrews said:


> ... At the end of the day its all really about personal choice, they both have reasonably decent exclusive games.



^ This. It's a big factor. Have you owned a PlayStation or Xbox before? Maybe you want something familiar?



Sharpguard said:


> 360, Sony has all but completely lost my respect. They keep raping their PS3 and removing their features and say they're "up"grading it.



Also a great point, and although I would have to say that the 360 and PS3 are probably on just about even playing fields at the moment, Sony looses out for me in VERY poor Customer Service. Plus the XMB is not as easy to use the the NXE.

Sony promised backwards compatibility for PS1 and PS2.
All games running in 1080p
Not removing the ability to install another OS.

They have since gone back on all of these features . ...Doesn't mean I don't own one. (As someone said, MGS4...) I just don't use it very often.

But, OP, avoid the "Console War" and focus on the important part, The Games!  Each have strengths unique to thier system, upcoming games like Fable III for the 360 and The Last Guardian for the PS3.

I wish you luck, it's not an easy decision.


----------



## Stahi (Apr 26, 2010)

I chose the 360, because...


----------



## BroadSmak (Apr 26, 2010)

I had an xbox, sold it yesterday.
I had it for 4 years, it broke 5 times and the Hard drive broke once.
So, 6 times to repair in 4 years.


----------



## Siddy (Apr 26, 2010)

I dont have A PS3 so i dont really know what to say about it.  But the xbox has some really good games on it also dont for get that project natal is coming out soon, from what i seen the games for that should be really cool

http://www.xbox.com/en-US/live/projectnatal/


----------



## Skittle (Apr 26, 2010)

I am getting a PS3 because something that breaks all the time and costs that much money. Nope, never. Also, PS3 you can put a laptop hard drive in and put all your movies and shit on it via external and all. So instead of having to pay an assload of money for a 120GB hard drive, I can get over double that for $30. :3 Fuck yea.

Plus, most 360 games I can get on the computer. Ones that I can't, I have no want to play. Thus, PS3.

NEEDS TO BE FRIDAY! I WANT MY PRECIOUS!


----------



## Wreth (Apr 26, 2010)

I own both, ps3 is better.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 26, 2010)

bitofgreen said:


> do you have satellite internet? thats what i got so i wont be doing anything online. but i would rather get an xbox



I have the verizon usb modem, not because of downloads or speed but because of a faster response time in games that don't necessarily require an INSTANT respond time but at least something under two seconds, the 5gb bandwidth limit doesn't bother me since I rarely download big files (which might hurt me in the case of not being able to download game updates, especially on the ps3 ) I'm able to play a few games like Runescape ( yes I'm a runescape fag but I don't play it much ) but nothing that requires actual movement via controls. On my Wii I was able to play some games online but they weren't the kind that required actual pvp game action, on those I get a 3-5 second lag when I press a button. I JUST WISH THE FREAKING CABLE COMPANY WOULD HAVE INTERNET GOING OUT THIS FAR!!! The service area stops literally less than half a mile from me.


----------



## Alstor (Apr 26, 2010)

Oh, snap. A tie.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 26, 2010)

Alstor said:


> Oh, snap. A tie.



I was surprised too  even on facebook I get an even amount of ps3 votes as 360.


----------



## Neybulot (Apr 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> I am getting a PS3 because something that breaks all the time and costs that much money. Nope, never. Also, PS3 you can put a laptop hard drive in and put all your movies and shit on it via external and all. So instead of having to pay an assload of money for a 120GB hard drive, I can get over double that for $30. :3 Fuck yea.
> 
> Plus, most 360 games I can get on the computer. Ones that I can't, I have no want to play. Thus, PS3.



There's quite a bit wrong with this. First off, the 360 has a 1 year warranty on minor issues and a 3 year warranty on RRoD and E74, which are the 2 most common and annoying faults you'd find on an Xbox 360. So you shouldn't have to pay a cent for 3 years to fix it. However, most people will screw their Xbox 360 up by not ventilating it enough and/or putting it in a tight space. (Stupid idea for any console.) The recent units aren't as prone to die on you as the launch units were and most people sending in their old units should be getting one back as a replacement.

Second, PS3s can break too. It's called the Yellow Light of Death. I've had 2-3 friends get that. The PS3's warranty is only 1 year on everything though.

Third, you can use flash drives on the Xbox 360 now. Up to 16 gigs and 2 sticks at a time. You can always swap out the flash drives too once you've filled them up. Much easier to swap out than a basic hard drive.

Finally, a lot of good 360 games are starting to get skipped on PC. Either that or you have draconian DRM. There are also cases like Modern Warfare 2 where you have the usual PC features stripped down to where the console release is the exact same or better for no reason at all.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 26, 2010)

While the PSN is catching up, one of the 360's greatest strengths is Xbox Live Arcade.  Perfect Dark, Virtual On, Outrun Online Arcade (360 exclusive in NA), Ikaruga, Metal Slug 3, Metal Slug XX, Rez HD.  Even Crazy Taxi is now rumored to be due for XBLA.  Plus there's a range of emulated classics for console and arcade.

Honestly I have more XBLA games than I have disc games and it's a strong system of great small games.  Not to mention every XBLA game has a free demo that's mandatory where as many PSN games don't offer demos.

And really, this is what matters in a console; Does it have the games you want?

That's the only factor that should matter and XBLA has for me what PSN does not but I admit that Sony is now trying to catch up.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 26, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> While the PSN is catching up, one of the 360's greatest strengths is Xbox Live Arcade.  Perfect Dark, Virtual On, Outrun Online Arcade (360 exclusive in NA), Ikaruga, Metal Slug 3, Metal Slug XX, Rez HD.  Even Crazy Taxi is now rumored to be due for XBLA.  Plus there's a range of emulated classics for console and arcade.
> 
> Honestly I have more XBLA games than I have disc games and it's a strong system of great small games.  Not to mention every XBLA game has a free demo that's mandatory where as many PSN games don't offer demos.
> 
> ...




I wouldn't be able to use xbox live or psn due to internet issues...


----------



## Skittle (Apr 26, 2010)

Neybulot said:


> There's quite a bit wrong with this. First off, the 360 has a 1 year warranty on minor issues and a 3 year warranty on RRoD and E74, which are the 2 most common and annoying faults you'd find on an Xbox 360. So you shouldn't have to pay a cent for 3 years to fix it. However, most people will screw their Xbox 360 up by not ventilating it enough and/or putting it in a tight space. (Stupid idea for any console.) The recent units aren't as prone to die on you as the launch units were and most people sending in their old units should be getting one back as a replacement.
> 
> Second, PS3s can break too. It's called the Yellow Light of Death. I've had 2-3 friends get that. The PS3's warranty is only 1 year on everything though.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter if they pay for it. Having to send it out all the bloody time is just a waste of time, effort and gas to get to the UPS store across town. Nope, not spending that money. I'mma try my luck with a 6% failure rate versus a 50% failure rate. Don't tell me that is wrong or inaccurate and what not. I see a good 20+ broken 360s come through the store and maybe a PS3 every couple of MONTHS. We send out so many defective 360s it is INSANE.

Also, swapping a hard drive is just as easy as swapping a flash drive. You pop the panel out, pull the hard drive out and pop the new one in. the PS3 configs it by itself and all. Quick easy simple. A lot easier than swapping a pen drive every 16gbs or having to switch it for different things. Hell, I have whole series that are MORE than 16gb that I can pop on my PS3 and will never have to worry about it.

I don't play games like Halo or CoD. Thus, I have no need to buy an 360. Honestly, anything REMOTELY interesting that has come out for 360 has either come out for PS3 or PC.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 26, 2010)

I think I might go with the ps3 since it seems to have a lot of the stuff I like.
And if there ever is a kingdom hearts three, it will most likely be on the ps3.
only one issue...
I want backwards compatibility back :'''{


----------



## Skittle (Apr 26, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I think I might go with the ps3 since it seems to have a lot of the stuff I like.
> And if there ever is a kingdom hearts three, it will most likely be on the ps3.
> only one issue...
> I want backwards compatibility back :'''{


They are going to be releasing an emulator for PS2 games soon so, that won't be a problem.

Also, could always just...buy a PS2 for now. You can get them for dirt cheap.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (Apr 26, 2010)

Kifale said:


> I think I might go with the ps3 since it seems to have a lot of the stuff I like.
> And if there ever is a kingdom hearts three, it will most likely be on the ps3.
> only one issue...
> I want backwards compatibility back :'''{



My first gen 60GB PS3 for the epic win! :3 You can get 'em on eBay for a good price if you're lucky.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 26, 2010)

skittle said:


> They are going to be releasing an emulator for PS2 games soon so, that won't be a problem.
> 
> Also, could always just...buy a PS2 for now. You can get them for dirt cheap.


 
This of course is entirely unconfirmed rumor.  So saying 'it won't be a problem' is an issue as you 'don't know if it's even true'.

Skittle, you have this interesting habbit of presenting rumor or your personal tastes as fact that applies to everybody.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

360's don't have giant enemy crabs. 



anthroguy101 said:


> "Play with your Wii." I lol every time I  hear this.  I'm pretty sure nearly _all_ of us do it.


Gross story bro.


----------



## Skittle (Apr 27, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> This of course is entirely unconfirmed rumor.  So saying 'it won't be a problem' is an issue as you 'don't know if it's even true'.
> 
> Skittle, you have this interesting habbit of presenting rumor or your personal tastes as fact that applies to everybody.


Didn't know it was a rumor. Good to know. Need to start checking facts co-workers spew before saying anything.

Also, everything other than that in my post in tru fax.


----------



## RohanDaKitty (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 360's don't have giant enemy crabs.



I Loled.



AshleyAshes said:


> This of course is entirely unconfirmed rumor.  So saying 'it won't be a problem' is an issue as you 'don't know if it's even true'.
> 
> Skittle, you have this interesting habbit of presenting rumor or your personal tastes as fact that applies to everybody.



Indeed true. SCEA director of Marketing, John Koller has said:


> â€œBackwards compatibility is off the table,â€


and


> "Now that weâ€™re at a point where weâ€™re three years into the lifecycle of the PS3, there are so many PS3 disc-based games that are available that we think â€” and noticed this from our research â€” that most consumers that are purchasing the PS3 cite PS3 games as a primary [reason]. And itâ€™s not just like 50 or 60 percent. Itâ€™s well into the 80 or 90 percentile range who are purchasing it for PS3 [games]. We do know that there are next gen consumers wanting to come over the the PS3. Most of those are consumers who have not utilized their PS2 for a little while and theyâ€™re ready to jump into the PlayStation 3.â€


But, then again, Sony have lied before like how backwards compatibility would happen in the first place, or when the Slim PS3 came out and you couldn't use the 'Install Other OS' feature on that model and Geof Levand, PS3-Linux Maintainer said:


			
				. said:
			
		

> *Please be assured that SCE is committed to continue the support for previously sold models that have the â€œInstall Other OSâ€ feature and that this feature will not be disabled in future firmware releases.*


And six months later Firmware 3.21 was released.






*TL : DR* Microsoft did rush the 360 and RRoD's are bad. I can understand people being upset by them, but at least Microsoft have acknowledged the issue and in doing so it cost them a billion dollars.

But Sony seem to blatantly not care about their customers. They can and will fuck you over.


----------



## Andrasta (Apr 27, 2010)

I have both a PS3 and a Xbox 360 and i really enjoyed my PS3 much more, i played on XBOX live for sometime and used it offline without being online for a year, but it all depends what you want on it, the PS3 can play blu-rays as people have said, plus if you can ever get Internet the PS3 at lease in my eyes is the best way to go, because you will not have to pay any extras to get online, as it has WI-FI build into it and no fee to play online. Ps3 does have some really good games comming out in my eyes and it ranges from kid games to more mature games, but the price to pay is more for a PS3, i would say look up games you want on each console on youtube or something and see what you think of them, or even find a friend that owns one or the other , try out how the controlers feel, how the console runs and what it can do..


----------



## ilobmirt (Apr 27, 2010)

I tipped the scales in Microsoft's favor. I'm soo EVIL! > Muahahahah!

33 to 32 ;3


----------



## Saxton Hale (Apr 27, 2010)

I think it's all a matter of opinion, despite how others will attempt to sway you with their colourful language and weighted arguments.


----------



## Slyck (Apr 27, 2010)

Third option? Go PC. Even if you have a Pentium III 866 and 128 megs of ram, there's still GTA: Vice City, Quake II and III, Halo: Combat Evolved and the whole range of games for the NES, Super Famicon, Nintendo 64, Sega Genesis, Atari **00, and more via emulation. That's saved for after you buy the games legally and with your own money, of course. And that Nintendo stuff makes up for the lack of PC platformer games. On second thought, you might have to splurge and get a PIII 1400 for the 64. Huge upgrade, huh?


----------



## Kiva (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> 360's don't have giant enemy crabs.



Zmog I forgot about that!


----------



## Yaps (Apr 28, 2010)

I am for neither. PC wins ~ 

* Huh... Why am I in this post...


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

Kifale said:


> Zmog I forgot about that!


Don't forget about real time weapon change. That alone attacks the 360's weak point for massive damage.


----------



## Kiva (Apr 28, 2010)

Massive damage! *does the hand gesture*


----------



## DudeManBro (Apr 28, 2010)

The PS3 ends up paying for itself.
I got mine for $250 and I won't have to worry about any more fee's other than what games I want and what accesories I want later on.
Not to mention the exclusives on PS3
Resistance 1 & 2
Uncharted 1 & 2
Metal Gear Solid 4 with MGO
Little Big Planet
Killzone 2
God Of War 1,2, & 3
Heavy Rain
Ratchet and Clank
and many other games I can't remember at the moment, but the ones I've just listed are amazing.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 28, 2010)

The only games on PS3 that appeal to me are Ratchet & Clank and Heavy Rain.


----------



## Dog Donovan (Apr 28, 2010)

Fuzzy Alien said:


> Let me know when Ratchet & Clank is available exclusively on the 360, then we'll start discussing Microsoft seriously.



I searched through the thread just to see somebody mention this.

I now love you significantly more <3

The Playstation 3, although its online service is worse (in some ways (not a problem to you at all)), is a better choice for recreational gaming. Especially since most of the best console-exclusive series are Playstation ones.

I got a 360 because it was out before the PS3; no regrets, but from my experience with it, the PS3 is more ftw.


----------



## AshleyAshes (Apr 28, 2010)

I honestly don't find paying for Xbox Live Gold to be that much of a 'rip off'.  Honestly, what I'd pay for a year of Live Gold is what I pay for my digital cable in a month.

That said, it's only needed for online PLAY.  If you don't wanna play online you can freely use Live Silver and access XBLA, GOD, Classics, leaderboards, friends lists and all that.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 29, 2010)

I love PS3. I go to @home for many lawls. I bought the Little Sister costume and danced around where the music was, and I got hit on XD

Some newfag and I exchanged(I had no idea how big of a newfag he was), then he had the balls to ask for pics. I gave him pics. >:3

He unfriended me and said, "You are disgusting DONT ever talk to me!!!!!! XD


----------



## Centradragon (Apr 30, 2010)

I have both, love both, and play both (almost always) offline.  XD  

If I had to choose I'd go with my PS3 (since I have an old 60GB), but you'll probably have fun no matter which system you choose.  PS3 also has wireless if you ever wanted to do a quick download or two... with Xbox you have to buy a wireless adaptor unless you buy the expensive Elite model.


----------



## Kiva (May 2, 2010)

I'm going with ps3 : D.


----------



## Willow (May 2, 2010)

I have a 360 and a PS2, I don't feel I need a PS3 as of yet


----------



## Taren Fox (May 2, 2010)

The Playstation 3's Cell processor with all it's supercomputing power, 
will change everything in the next generation and is a big leap  forward.

So what does this mean?

Ridgeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Raaaaaaaaaaaaaacer!


----------



## Bianca (May 2, 2010)

Centradragon said:


> I have both, love both, and play both (almost always) offline.  XD
> 
> If I had to choose I'd go with my PS3 (since I have an old 60GB), but you'll probably have fun no matter which system you choose.  PS3 also has wireless if you ever wanted to do a quick download or two... with Xbox you have to buy a wireless adaptor unless you buy the expensive Elite model.


>Implying the Elite comes with Wifi
No 360's come with Wifi. You're always going to have to pay for the privilege. Surprises me just how many people line up to get raped by Microsoft


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 2, 2010)

I have this theory that I'm the only Xbox 360 user in the world who just connected an ethernet cable to their 360.


----------



## Convel (May 5, 2010)

ps3 for sure! it has more choice for game variety


----------



## Skittle (May 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have this theory that I'm the only Xbox 360 user in the world who just connected an ethernet cable to their 360.


This. If I ever got one...I wouldn't drop $100 on a fuckin' wireless adapter. Seriously. Ethernet cables are cheap as fuck, come in all kinds of varying lengths and if you don't want to string a wire through your whole house, just put the router near or behind the TV. Seriously...


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 5, 2010)

skittle said:


> This. If I ever got one...I wouldn't drop $100 on a fuckin' wireless adapter. Seriously. Ethernet cables are cheap as fuck, come in all kinds of varying lengths and if you don't want to string a wire through your whole house, just put the router near or behind the TV. Seriously...


 
I'd use ethernet for a PS3 as well. I really only use wifi on my laptop and PSP. Cause ethernet is pretty much plug and play, no entering a 64 character WPA2 code with a virtual keyboard on a gamepad, wifi sometimes goes out momentarily, more bandwidth, and in general it's just simpler.

But then, my 360 is sitting on my desk and is literally less than a foot from the 8 port switch in my desk too.


----------



## Bianca (May 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> 64 character WPA2 code


My WPA2 password is 11 characters. I don't think WPA/2 have the same required length mandates as WEP.
Tho I have a bluetooth keyboard for my PS3 so it wouldn't matter anyway.


----------



## AshleyAshes (May 5, 2010)

Bianca said:


> My WPA2 password is 11 characters. I don't think WPA/2 have the same required length mandates as WEP.
> Tho I have a bluetooth keyboard for my PS3 so it wouldn't matter anyway.


 
I wanted a really GOOD code so I went with a 256bit encryption key.


----------



## Bianca (May 5, 2010)

Protip: You're no more secure. The 64 Digit Hex string and 8-63 character passphrase BOTH hash to a 256bit key. Just sayin'.


----------



## Runefox (May 5, 2010)

@Ashes/Bianca: Yeah, I use mostly wires. My wireless stuff (DS/PSP/occasionally other stuff) is scarcely ever on, my SSID doesn't broadcast, and I use MAC filtering with no encryption. The stuff that DOES go wireless I couldn't give two shits about in terms of security anyway, so it's basically a :lolopennetwork: that I add clients to as necessary. Also, DHCP isn't handled by my wireless router (and furthermore is also MAC-filtered (centralized network-wide IP assignments management via DHCP <3)), and my gateway's IP is non-obvious. More than enough obfuscation to frustrate the kinds of people who live around here. Now, if I lived in a more cluttered area...

Anyway, whatever, WiFi for gaming is a no-go anyway. Too many factors come into play that can destabilize and delay the connection even if the throughput is more than OK. If the PS3 used MIMO and you had a MIMO router, things would be a bit different, but even then interference can be a big problem, especially in a cluttered area where many networks are vying for airspace along the same channels. Just run a cable. Hell, the PS3 has a nice, shiny (generally unnecessary) gigabit ethernet port on the rear. Shame to let that go to waste.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

The PS3 has real time weapon change. :3


----------



## Darkwing (May 5, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have this theory that I'm the only Xbox 360 user in the world who just connected an ethernet cable to their 360.



Your not alone, I use an ethernet cable as well for my 360.


----------



## Taren Fox (May 5, 2010)

Darkwing said:


> Your not alone, I use an ethernet cable as well for my 360.


Same here. I'm not forking out 100 dollar for wireless. I'd rather have a wired connection anyway.


----------



## Skittle (May 7, 2010)

My husband is a security nut (that is basically what he does for a living, network security) so I'm not too worried about wireless stuff. My TV has enough wires behind it that I didn't wanna plug another for my PS3. My husband set it up in the morning pretty quick so, badabing badaboom.

Also, you'd be surprised how many people don't know you can hook up your 360 with an ethernet cord. It's sad.


----------



## Ibuuyk (May 7, 2010)

Third option:  Wii.


----------



## Wreth (May 7, 2010)

AshleyAshes said:


> I have this theory that I'm the only Xbox 360 user in the world who just connected an ethernet cable to their 360.



It's what I do, but the PS3 is still better. :3


----------



## Bianca (May 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Third option:  Wii.


hahahaha...good one!

oh wait..you're serious? :\


----------



## Zolen (May 7, 2010)

PS3 personally if my fav system

if your going for internet then Xbox, its only known mostly for its ability with multi-player. And really every one I know has only really even bought it because of Halo

PS3 is more of people who like games with a good story, and graphics wise they are close but I think PS3 beats it.


----------



## Kiva (May 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Third option:  Wii.



I have a wii...


----------



## Mr Owl (May 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Third option:  Wii.



GTFO!!!


----------



## Skittle (May 7, 2010)

Ibuuyk said:


> Third option:  Wii.


What I dun get about the Wii is you have to buy stuff to be able to connect it via ethernet. Wtf.


----------



## Fuzzy Alien (May 7, 2010)

The Wii is really cool though, there just aren't enough great games for it.

OMG GALAXY 2!!!!11


----------



## Zolen (May 7, 2010)

skittle said:


> What I dun get about the Wii is you have to buy stuff to be able to connect it via ethernet. Wtf.


I own a Wii and I didn't have to buy crap for me to connect via Ethernet.


----------



## Runefox (May 7, 2010)

Zolen said:


> I own a Wii and I didn't have to buy crap for me to connect via Ethernet.



The Wii doesn't come with an ethernet port; You're thinking wireless.


----------



## Kiva (May 7, 2010)

Zolen said:


> I own a Wii and I didn't have to buy crap for me to connect via Ethernet.



Ethernet = internet cable from modem to device.


----------

